# Mullet m16



## Treesforme (5 mo ago)

I have a 2017 intense m16. It’s a 27.5. I was thinking about getting a 29 fox 40 and upgrading from my dorado. But wasn’t sure if I needed to do anything else to mullet the bike or if it’s even worth it. Intense told me to be a true mullet you have to run a 27.5+, that seems incorrect. Any advice would be appreciated. 

Also smacked the rear triangle on a rock today and can’t tell if this crack is paint or carbon


----------

